# Fish in bladder



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,24353334-5012895,00.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

BAAAHAHAHAHA...

...another Richard Gere in the making...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL



> "While he was cleaning the fish tank in his house, he was holding a fish in his hand and went to the toilet for passing urine. When he was passing urine, the fish slipped from his hand and entered his urethra and then he developed all these symptoms."


Yea yea... suuuuurreee.. Rofl!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sounds like a story from Chuck Palhniuk's (sp?) Haunted.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think it would be very hard for a fish to slip into any male's member....unless it was shoved there...and I will stop right there. *shudder*

Unless the fish thought it was some sort of....microworm.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW thats impressive. He must be hung like a horse!!!


----------

